# Benefit 3D Hunt Shoot, 3 days Labor Day Weekend



## gretchp (Jun 12, 2017)

3 day fun/ Hunt shoot, all proceeds go to Ryan and Catherine Lockhart.
20 targets, long shot, drawings for great prizes which include bows, guns, gift card and more. there are also shooter shirts and T shirts for sale.... check out TGM Archery on FB for additional info. and pictures of items and shirts and ordering info for shirts.


----------



## gretchp (Jun 17, 2017)

We need door prize items! Does not have to be archery related. Thanks


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 18, 2017)

I've got an easy up and an elk you can use for long shot if needed. JuSt let me know.


----------



## gretchp (Jul 18, 2017)

heck yeah!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## gretchp (Jul 19, 2017)

still need drawing items!!!!!


----------



## gretchp (Aug 22, 2017)

less than two weeks!!! we have so many great prizes and fun shoots!!! Food . Fun. and 3D what more can you ask for!!! Oh I know 3 days of it!!!!!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 24, 2017)

We have lots of great prizes and fun to go around. Please try to attend this shoot for my wife! There's a jumpy house, face painting,3d archery, food,  and more.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 25, 2017)

Also hosting the Annual Ace Award!


----------



## Tadder (Aug 26, 2017)

SamBows was a Blast, ya'll boy's better get ready cause Bigfoot left NEGA and headed south. Bet He shows up in Shady Dale.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 29, 2017)

Just a few days away! Gonna be a great time!  Please come support my wife!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 31, 2017)

We have another great prize for the Benifit Shoot. Gonna be a great time. Please come out to support my wife!


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 31, 2017)

Can't wait! Bringing a crowd!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 31, 2017)

Monster02 said:


> Can't wait! Bringing a crowd!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 1, 2017)

Its like Christmas Eve. I can't wait !


----------



## gretchp (Sep 5, 2017)

Long Shot Winner..Ryan Bolen Mens
                  Anna Whittle Womens
                  Gracie Clendenin Youth
Ace Award
		Mens Chris Childers
		Womens Gretchen Pruett
		Seniors Fran Kephart


Mens
Bo Darby 32
Justin Ewing 156
Ethan Johnson 154
Jim Taylorson 45
Josh Taylorson 39
Seth Blackburn 161
David Howardy -14
Ken Wood 158,129,nc
LJ Bondy 169,190,
Keith Morris 82
David Alligood 142
Adam Lockhart 175,148
Julius Derico 116 Traditional 
Marc Thomas 15,46
Luke Brown 104
Marty Griffin 92
Chris Childers 196**
Ryan Bolen 134
Hunter Thomas 190
Willie Johnson 130
CJ Bradfield 73
Frederick Joh 136
Wil Woolard 66
Jacob Holcome 190
Corey Suggs 165
Melvin Atha 126
Fran Kephart 192
Johnny Lennox 6
Rick Akers 4,14
Lee Johnson 177

Women
Kendra Canup 105
Veronica Lockhart nc
Beith Stowers 120,145
Alisha Story 136,144
Sheila Griffth 102
Lindsey  Joyce 20
Chisty Childers 166**
Stephanie Scuggs 124

Youth
GAbe Blackburn 42
Ryan Wood 76
Sean Poe 144**
Ryan Harris nc
Ross Lockhart -23,68
Jesse Scuggs 139

Fun
Gretchen
Ryan Lockhart
Stacey Lavinna
Scott Ford
Scotty Rhodes
Butch Parkman
Scott Parrott
Kim Parrott
Janice Davis
Randy Davis
Danny Lockhart


----------

